# FavoriteSoap supply place?



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

I see there is a sticky with places, but which one do you prefer & why? I like good customer service & resonible shipping. I want to make the "Wal-Mart" soap but I would like to get a rough idea of price & they don't give prices online :really


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Oils for the Walmart recipe are lard, sunflower and coconut oils. I can tell you at my Walmart prices are $4.xx for a 4 lb tub of lard, 24 oz of safflower oil (sub for sunflower) is $4.xx and $5.xx for coconut oil. Lye is $3-4 for 16 oz at hardware stores around here. So that should give you a rough idea.

I have been very happy with Colombus foods, Brambleberry and Candle Science...the only ones I've used so far.


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ohhh..I tought it was going to be way more $$$...Thanks, maybe I'll have to load the kiddos up & take the plung...hehe


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Once you start buying oils in bulk you can hardly beat Columbus Foods. Even with shipping I can get most stuff for less than local.


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like maybe I should just start there... hehe


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

I get lard and sunflower oil from Dollar General cheaper than Walmart. Where are you located? I can get some items from a local warehouse cheaper than online. Just depends on the product I am needing.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a grocery store called H.E.B. it mostly cateres to Mexican americans it seems, although I shopt there all the time. You can purchase lard, coconut oil and salfflower oil there, you can also buy it in cases, and you can also buy it by the pallet. Talk to the managers of your chain type grocery stores, or better your mom and pop grocery stores. With my Kroger card I can still buy sunflower oil for cheaper than shipping from Columbus Foods. I buy my lard from HEB because I only use it for classes and Christmas bulk gift bag soap. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Brambleberry has great quality and customer service, but not always the best prices - local to me so I get a lot there. I also use columbus and the sage.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I see you are also in Michigan...well I used Columbus Foods for the first time last week. Placed my order online at 3pm Tuesday and it arrived 24 hours later!! Can't get any faster than that!


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

For others that buy in bulk, if you live near a large city, you may be able to find a local Cash and Carry. It's a HUGE store (usually) and they cater to restaurants and small grocery stores. Look inder "restaurant Supply" in the phone book.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Cash & Carry doesn't carry coconut oil or sunflower oil, but it does have great prices Olive pomace. Oriental cooking stores often have rice bran oil in bulk, it is a good substitute for olive. Sometimes you can get great prices at outlet type grocery stores, too.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No such luck here. We called all over within a 1.5 hour distance, including restaurant supplies, asian and hispanic mkts, etc., and no one sold anything cheaper than what I could get on-line. I'm thinking it's easier to come by further south.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad- I drive 1/2 an hour to town for feed, and an hour for the grocery stores & Cash & Carry  I ship most of my supplies in bulk to my door.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We too -groceries included- UPS loves us!
Kuntry livin


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to go 45 miles to my Cash and carry too, but it's well worth it. Sorry you guys don't have any place closer, I'm happy that you all found a way to work around it, what would be do without UPS?


----------

